# 922 is here!



## brant

Just thought I'd let you guys know the 922 is in-stock. Saw a couple hooked up this morning. They don't have very many though. I was told it is installed by request only, and none have been installed in my area as they just got them last week. 

By the way, this is not an april fools joke.


----------



## MarcusInMD

You are just too funny.


----------



## brant

MarcusInMD said:


> You are just too funny.


???

It was by pure happenstance this occured on april 1st.

i was actually at a dish network facility today and saw them.

its no joke. they are in-stock and ready for installation, but no one in my area has placed an order for one yet.


----------



## jkane

soon ....


----------



## GrumpyBear

This is Interesting. I called Dish Yesterday, got 2 different answers, but I think the 1st guy meant April 10th instead of May 10th. So Next week looks good for leased Recievers from Dish. 
I called 5 local dealers today here in San Diego. 1 had ViP922's in stock, but all were reserved, and the 4 others all said they have orders in and are expecting delivery April 6th - 8th. One Dealer even had tracking numbers and assured me I could get one from him on the 7th. Not sure I want to spend retail, and will be calling Dish over a Leased on next week. 

My bedroom 622 is acting up at the moment, its almost 4yrs old now, and the timing is "suspect", at least according to my wife, for it to start acting up.


----------



## saberfly

I tried to order one just now and dish says they are not released yet.


----------



## coldsteel

saberfly said:


> I tried to order one just now and dish says they are not released yet.


They're available starting Wednesday morning to order. Brant's office got them in for the inevitable bum-rush.


----------



## GrumpyBear

coldsteel said:


> They're available starting Wednesday morning to order. Brant's office got them in for the inevitable bum-rush.


I think your right that the 7th will be the Day. One of the San Diego Dealers I called on Friday, called today and left a message that they have 10, and 5 of them are available on Wednesday. Don't want one at full price, lets see what the offical Lease price is on Wednesday.


----------



## FarmerBob

The 922 is being shown in the TV Everywhere section on the DISH site and is listed as "coming soon". Along with a couple of other new toys. I would imagine this would be one of the first places to see it become available.


----------



## GrumpyBear

FarmerBob said:


> The 922 is being shown in the TV Everywhere section on the DISH site and is listed as "coming soon". Along with a couple of other new toys. I would imagine this would be one of the first places to see it become available.


Logical place YES. Dish's website is almost always a week behind on new Channels and features.


----------



## jkane

GrumpyBear said:


> I think your right that the 7th will be the Day.


On the 7th day DiSH released the ViP 922. And on the 8th day it had to be rebooted. :sure:


----------



## GrumpyBear

jkane said:


> On the 7th day DiSH released the ViP 922. And on the 8th day it had to be rebooted. :sure:


Posting this announcement from Sat Guys site.

The following has been sent to DISH Network retailers...

We are excited to announce that the ViP922 SlingLoaded DVR receiver (the model ViP922), is planned to be available April 7, 2010! The ViP922 receiver will allow for a high-definition ("HD"), DVR solution for a single TV. With the model ViP922 receivers, customers can enjoy simultaneous, uninterrupted and independent TV viewing between the primary TV in the house and remote viewing on a mobile device or laptop.

This next generation receiver offers the latest top-of-the-line features, including a sleek new user interface and integrated Sling™ capabilities that make it possible to enjoy TV Everywhere™! Combined with 1080p Video on Demand and stunning DISH Network HD programming, the model ViP922 receiver revolutionizes the way customers watch and enjoy their favorite programming! For more information on the model ViP922 receiver, including pricing and features, please continue reading below.

ViP922 SlingLoaded DVR Receiver

• Dual-tuner, one-TV receiver • Integrated SlingLoaded™ technology
• SD and HD output on TV1 • 1 terabyte (TB) hard drive
• Universal 32.0 UHF-2G configurable 4-component
remote control
• Capacitive-touch front panel controls

Advanced New User Interface

The model ViP922 receiver features a graphics-rich user interface that is
both stylish and functional. Exciting new features include:
• Colorful and distinctive tile-based menus (see left) make it easy for
users to find what you are looking for with the click of a button.
• Easily navigate the programming guide, DVR and TV-viewing
options.
• Quickly find your favorite channels with network logos and view
poster art for movies and TV shows.
• Home Media allows users to access supported media, including
pictures and music, from equipment on their home network (excludes
streaming video).

Sling Media Placeshifting Technology for TV Everywhere Customers can watch and control programming from their model ViP922 receiver on their laptop, desktop computer, or on compatible mobile devices using a high-speed broadband Internet connection. They can take their DISH Network TV service with them almost anywhere - from the backyard to across the globe!

Using DISH Remote Access on their computer or SlingPlayer Mobile on compatible mobile devices, customers with a model ViP922 receiver can:

• Watch live or recorded television programming with
remote-viewing compatible mobile devices and PCs, and
no need to purchase a SlingBox
• Access their DVR's My Recordings list
• Schedule DVR timers

Compatible Mobile Devices - In order to view TV from the model ViP922 receiver on a compatible mobile device, customers must access their DISH Network online account at http://www.dishnetwork.com/. Next, select the "DISH Remote Access" link, then click "Go Mobile." Once customers verify they have a compatible mobile device, they can follow the on-screen setup instructions.

• For the full list of compatible mobile devices, please refer to the set up instructions under the "Go Mobile" link.
• The SlingPlayer App for the iPhone™ and iPod touch® is available for download from the iTunes App Store.

More Features of the ViP922 SlingLoaded DVR Receiver

There are even more great features available on the model ViP922, the receiver that won CNET's "Best of CES 2009" in the Home Video category, including:
• The largest hard drive in the industry: a dual-tuner, one terabyte (TB) DVR with up to 1,000 hours of recoding time
(please note that this includes VOD content and therefore is not the total recording hours that are available for use by the customer);
• Powerful search capabilities, including the ability to quickly search thousands of listings across the Program Guide, DVR and DISH On Demand with predictive search; search by program title, description or actor; and view search results as a standard list or easy-to-read graphical layout.
• Outputs in 1080p, 1080i, 720p, 480p and 480i resolutions;
• Supports Picture-in-Picture (PIP) in Solo mode;
• DISH On Demand (VOD) and DishONLINE (IPVOD) compatible;
• Intuitive timer creation and DVR management allows users to categorize programming by groups (video source, title,
themes) or by content description (date, length, ratings and more); and
• Like the model ViP 722k and ViP 222k receivers, the model ViP922 receiver does not include a built-in over-the-air (OTA) tuner, giving customers the option to purchase an MT2 OTA Module accessory (Part #162303; MSRP $29.99) if they wish to receive digital over-the-air broadcasts.

Pricing and Availability

The model ViP922 receiver will be available for both new and existing residential and commercial Public/Private customers beginning on April 7, 2010.

• Not Available in Hawaii, Alaska, Puerto Rico or U.S. Virgin Islands - Please note that at this time, the model ViP922 receiver is NOT available for activation in Hawaii, Alaska, Puerto Rico or the U.S. Virgin Islands. Please stay tuned for more information regarding the availability of the model ViP922 receiver in these areas in the future.

MSRP: $649
Existing Customer lease cost $200 - $400

ViP922 SlingLoaded DVR Receiver Monthly Fees - Effective April 7, 2010

The following monthly fees may apply to accounts with a model ViP922 receiver:

• $10 DVR Service Fee - Charged in place of the standard $6 per month DVR Service fee.
• $17 Additional ViP922 SlingLoaded DVR Receiver Fee - Applicable only if the model ViP922 receiver is in the secondary position on the customer's account.
o Please note that although the model ViP922 receiver is a single TV solution, the amount of the Additional Receiver fee for the model ViP922 receiver is different from other single-TV HD DVR models because of the several value-added features available on the model ViP922 receiver that are not available on other current DISH receivers

More Information on Installing a ViP922 SlingLoaded DVR Receiver
Please see below for specific installation considerations that will be applicable to customer accounts with a model ViP922
receiver.
• ViP922 SlingLoaded DVR Part Number #176646
• Only One Leased Model ViP922 Receiver Allowed Per Account - Customers will be permitted to have only one (1) leased model ViP922 receiver on their account. Customers may purchase additional model ViP922 receivers at MSRP if they wish.
• Broadband Internet Connectivity Required - To enable full functionality of the advanced features of the model ViP922 receiver, a high-speed broadband Internet connection via direct Ethernet or SlingLink is required.
o SlingLink is the New Name for HomePlug Turbo - Please note that we recently changed the name of the HomePlug Turbo connectivity device to "SlingLink." SlingLink uses the power lines in the customer's home to connect equipment, such as satellite receivers, to the broadband home network, and eliminates the need to run new Ethernet cables.

• Solo Mode by Default - The model ViP922 receiver is a single-TV solution, and therefore will remain in single user mode by default. The receiver will only go into Duo mode when remote viewing is in session. Once the remote viewing session has ended, the receiver will return to Solo mode. Please note that the MODE button on the front of the receiver will not be enabled and installation of the TV2 physical outputs of the receiver is not supported.


----------



## Bigg

Wow- what a letdown!


----------



## GrumpyBear

Bigg said:


> Wow- what a letdown!


Its not to much different right now from what we 1st heard. So not that big of a let down. Big issue is to who many devices, and how many different streams can the ViP922 handle.

Really want to know if I can watch 1 tuner, sling out the 2nd tuner, and can a 3rd or 4th device watch a recording, or even seperate recordings?
Depending on how things work, a ViP922 and a couple of ViP211's with harddrives could be a very good configuration.


----------



## bruin95

Bigg said:


> Wow- what a letdown!


Please explain.


----------



## kstevens

Does anyone know if the HDTV multiroom extender is also being released? Also, it looks like it needs an ota module? What does that cost?


Thanks,

Ken


----------



## Satellite Samurai

I had a really hard time finding an online store selling these. Finally found a place called solidsignal selling it for 629.99 w/ free shipping. Not bad at all.

http://www.solidsignal.com/pview.asp?mc=11&p=VIP922

Again, i had a helluva time finding these online so I thought I would post this for anyone looking to order it. If you find any other places to get it please post below.


----------



## saberfly

I dreamed of this since announcement almost 2 years ago. I wont be getting one now since you cant do 2 tvs from 1 receiver. What a waste.


----------



## phrelin

For those who are as disappointed as I am, today a brand new Slingbox PRO HD can be purchased at Amazon for $246.54 and Newegg for 264.00. There are no monthly charges. Hooked up to my ViP722 my Slingbox PRO HD works great, I still have an unused TV2 out, and I have my stored content spread out on 5 EHD's so I don't need a huge drive that will go when the ViP fails.

As it turns out the ViP922DVR is what I thought it would be - Dish's strategy to deliver HD content around the house essentially from a 722k's second tuner. That's not bad, but it's not what I want. In my home theater I'll still be using the following which it seems will do it all more effectively:

a ViP722DVR with my Pany Plasma plus a Slingbox PRO HD hooked to the component HD output in order to deliver HD content to various computers around the house;
a ViP612DVR as a second HD output to the Pany plasma while doubling the recording capability for only $10 a month;
my EHD's providing storage for season-shifiting TV programs and storing premium channel movies;
and a computer for streaming content through the internet, displaying photos (should I want to though I can't imagine why), displaying home videos, and feeding music to our surround sound system.
Perhaps I'll consider a TV Everywhere™ Adapter if I find a need for a second TV Everywhere™ source if I can simply buy it for under $200 and not face an additional monthly fee or contract or other... wait a minute, why would I do that? If I ever have to leave Dish Network, my Slingbox PRO HD will work other TV service providers.


----------



## MarcusInMD

saberfly said:


> I dreamed of this since announcement almost 2 years ago. I wont be getting one now since you cant do 2 tvs from 1 receiver. What a waste.


Yup. Big let down.


----------



## MarcusInMD

phrelin said:


> For those who are as disappointed as I am, today a brand new Slingbox PRO HD can be purchased at Amazon for $246.54 and Newegg for 264.00. There are no monthly charges. Hooked up to my ViP722 my Slingbox PRO HD works great, I still have an unused TV2 out, and I have my stored content spread out on 5 EHD's so I don't need a huge drive that will go when the ViP fails.
> 
> As it turns out the ViP922DVR is what I thought it would be - Dish's strategy to deliver HD content around the house essentially from a 722k's second tuner. That's not bad, but it's not what I want. In my home theater I'll still be using the following which it seems will do it all more effectively:
> 
> a ViP722DVR with my Pany Plasma plus a Slingbox PRO HD hooked to the component HD output in order to deliver HD content to various computers around the house;
> a ViP612DVR as a second HD output to the Pany plasma while doubling the recording capability for only $10 a month;
> my EHD's providing storage for season-shifiting TV programs and storing premium channel movies;
> and a computer for streaming content through the internet, displaying photos (should I want to though I can't imagine why), displaying home videos, and feeding music to our surround sound system.
> Perhaps I'll consider a TV Everywhere™ Adapter if I find a need for a second TV Everywhere™ source if I can simply buy it for under $200 and not face an additional monthly fee or contract or other... wait a minute, why would I do that? If I ever have to leave Dish Network, my Slingbox PRO HD will work other TV service providers.


I guess if I were to stick with Dish, I would just get a VIP 211k for our second TV and add a hard drive to it. Just is a bummer to have to record the same stuff on both devices so that they can be watched at either location.


----------



## jcf41

phrelin said:


> For those who are as disappointed as I am, today a brand new Slingbox PRO HD can be purchased at Amazon for $246.54 and Newegg for 264.00. There are no monthly charges. Hooked up to my ViP722 my Slingbox PRO HD works great, I still have an unused TV2 out, and I have my stored content spread out on 5 EHD's so I don't need a huge drive that will go when the ViP fails.
> 
> As it turns out the ViP922DVR is what I thought it would be - Dish's strategy to deliver HD content around the house essentially from a 722k's second tuner. That's not bad, but it's not what I want. In my home theater I'll still be using the following which it seems will do it all more effectively:
> 
> a ViP722DVR with my Pany Plasma plus a Slingbox PRO HD hooked to the component HD output in order to deliver HD content to various computers around the house;
> a ViP612DVR as a second HD output to the Pany plasma while doubling the recording capability for only $10 a month;
> my EHD's providing storage for season-shifiting TV programs and storing premium channel movies;
> and a computer for streaming content through the internet, displaying photos (should I want to though I can't imagine why), displaying home videos, and feeding music to our surround sound system.
> Perhaps I'll consider a TV Everywhere™ Adapter if I find a need for a second TV Everywhere™ source if I can simply buy it for under $200 and not face an additional monthly fee or contract or other... wait a minute, why would I do that? If I ever have to leave Dish Network, my Slingbox PRO HD will work other TV service providers.


Great point. And I agree with others that this news is highly disappointing. I spoke to the reps at CES and they said that TV2 would be supported via coax. "You will just be able to replace your 622, and plug all the cables in the same places" they said.

So Dish wants us to pay $200 for a leased receiver that doesn't connect to your bedroom tv anymore? I'm looking at the Sling HD boxes now.


----------



## phrelin

The one thing I would warn people who might want to do what I did - you should have an available physical connection to your home network router. I forgot to mention that in my narrative linked below and am adding that observation.


----------



## tbonestl

so let me get this straight... The way i am understanding this is, if i were to upgrade from my 722 to the 922 i would lose my TV2 ability? I currently have my HD TV connected to my 722, with a coax running to my bedroom TV. What I am understanding is that with the new 922 I would no longer be able to do this? If I am understanding this right, that is a joke!


----------



## P Smith

You did that right.


----------



## GrumpyBear

tbonestl said:


> so let me get this straight... The way i am understanding this is, if i were to upgrade from my 722 to the 922 i would lose my TV2 ability? I currently have my HD TV connected to my 722, with a coax running to my bedroom TV. What I am understanding is that with the new 922 I would no longer be able to do this? If I am understanding this right, that is a joke!


Thats correct. 
Now if you get a 922, and a Mulit-room extender, you can get HD to that back bedroom TV instead of SD over coax. I understand its away to save 5-7 dollars, but Coax connection for a TV signal is horrible, never quite understood it. One of the reasons I have a 622 and a 722.


----------



## saberfly

i want to be able to do it without having my network on. I dont leave my network on 24/7 nor do i want to. I also have the coax line split to 2 different rooms so when my girlfreinds daughter stays with us she can watch whatever she wants in her room. I would need 2 multiroom adapters, would have to have my network on all the time, and would have to buy more remotes? All could be solved by having coax output like a 722. I admit coax sucks for quality but my 2 SD tvs in the bedrooms dont care.


----------



## shadough

I too am lil p.o'd about the TV2 output dead, BUT I dont think it'll matter too much for me. I was going to connect the 922 via HDMI to my main TV and then Component to my master bedroom tv (via 3 coax's an a cat5). So assuming the 922 still has hdmi & component outputs an has simultaneous out (like all other sat recvrs do), then I should be set, as long as the remote is in fact UHF.


----------



## saberfly

still cant watch 2 seperate things at once though.


----------



## HobbyTalk

saberfly said:


> still cant watch 2 seperate things at once though.


You can with the Mulit-room extender when it comes out.


----------



## GrumpyBear

saberfly said:


> still cant watch 2 seperate things at once though.


It will take a Multi-room extender to get 2 independent outputs. Good thing is the Output will be HD. I know some enjoy the coax, but I have never had much use for it, and prefer my 622 and 722 in singlemode. I am more upset that I would have to go to part time Dual mode, with a 922, when ever another TV wants to watch something from the 922.

I had already planned on waiting until the Internet tuner was out myself, and will continue to wait, until the internet tuner is released, and then only if it does what I want it to.

I am more interested in the pricing of the TV Everywhere adapter and Mulit-room extender at the moment now, and thinking this is the way I will be going.

ViP922 really hasn't changed much from what most thought it would be except for the No TV2 output, unless you use a multi-room adapter. Myself I wasn't even that worried about TV2 out as in 4 years, of having a 622.


----------



## GrumpyBear

HobbyTalk said:


> You can with the Mulit-room extender when it comes out.


I am thinking/hoping/it only makes sense, the Muti-room extender is released at the same time. It would be a HUGE mistake to have all those people get a 922, pay the extra $4 and than have now way of slinging, even though you are paying for the Service


----------



## MarcusInMD

Dish SHOULD have kept the TV2 coax out at least until this vaporware multi room extender is shipping. From my viewing distance, I can live with upconverted 480i video...Looks pretty good. Of course I want HD...But with a 922 I don't get either right now. That is what really stinks about it.


----------



## MarcusInMD

GrumpyBear said:


> I am thinking/hoping/it only makes sense, the Muti-room extender is released at the same time. It would be a HUGE mistake to have all those people get a 922, pay the extra $4 and than have now way of slinging, even though you are paying for the Service


They are paying for the ability to play video on their computer away from home...BFD in my eyes.


----------



## GrumpyBear

MarcusInMD said:


> Dish SHOULD have kept the TV2 coax out at least until this vaporware multi room extender is shipping. From my viewing distance, I can live with upconverted 480i video...Looks pretty good. Of course I want HD...But with a 922 I don't get either right now. That is what really stinks about it.


I would wait until tomorrow and see if the multi-room extender is released at the sametime. Since the Built in Sling feature is the key to the 922, kind of makes since the Multi-room Extender is released at the sametime or real close to it. May have to check Sling's site, for the Sling 300, tomorrow as well.


----------



## MarcusInMD

Tomorrow is here.


----------



## MarcusInMD

If the MRE is released today..I will be a happy camper...If not, then the wait continues.


----------



## GrumpyBear

MarcusInMD said:


> Tomorrow is here.


No its just over 2 and a half hrs away.:lol:


----------



## GrumpyBear

MarcusInMD said:


> If the MRE is released today..I will be a happy camper...If not, then the wait continues.


Yum, MRE's. Do they still have the Chicken ala King MRE anymore? Used to love that one.

I will only be happy if the MRE and TV Everywhere are released.

I see they have already added the 922 to the Dish Recievers Forum. I wonder what the post will be on the Hardware side of things, vs the vaporware.


----------



## saberfly

ok this may seem a little uneducated. The TV Everywhere setup says you can watch your dish on any computer or iphone or any internet connection. Isnt that what the "slingloaded" 922 is suppose to do? Will the TV everywhere run off of TV 2 tuner? Will this then give you the ability to watch 2 different programs at the same time? Will it need my home network on to work or is it just a wireless connection between the TVs and the adapters then? Im very confused about this.


----------



## GrumpyBear

saberfly said:


> ok this may seem a little uneducated. The TV Everywhere setup says you can watch your dish on any computer or iphone or any internet connection. Isnt that what the "slingloaded" 922 is suppose to do? Will the TV everywhere run off of TV 2 tuner? Will this then give you the ability to watch 2 different programs at the same time? Will it need my home network on to work or is it just a wireless connection between the TVs and the adapters then? Im very confused about this.


Go Here for the TV Everywhere
http://www.slingmedia.com/go/slingbox-700u
Go Here for the Multi-Room extender.
http://www.slingmedia.com/go/sling-receiver-300

TV Everywhere, will let a 622 or a 722 act like a 922, in sling capabilities, but with an external device, and requires the use of a USB port, instead of all built in. Either way for a remote TV you will still need and extender when it comes to sling recieving.


----------



## saberfly

So does it run on the 2nd tuner of your 922 or the 1st? All you need to do is plug it into an AC outlet and plug the home plug of the 922 in to ac and it works? So you actually dont need the TV everywhere adapter with the 922 just the multiroom extender? I guess still the most important question is i would be able to watch 2 different things at once with the multiroom extender and a 922 receiver?


----------



## phrelin

Keep in mind that within your home you can feed a Sling HD signal:

*FROM*

a Dish Network ViP922
OR a Slingbox Pro HD hooked to any HD media source including the ViP DVRs
OR a Dish TV Everywhere™ Adapter (Slingbox 700u) hooked to a ViP DVR

*TO*

a moderately decent computer in your home as most computers on the market today with good video cards have HDMI out
OR a Dish Network HDTV Multi-Room Extender (Sling Receiver 300)
The only problem is that the availability of the Dish Network branded Slingbox 700u and Sling Receiver 300 so far has not been publicized.

And all these require a connection to working home network.

It will also feed the signal to the internet to be viewed on a distant computer, iPhone or iPad.


----------



## GrumpyBear

saberfly said:


> So does it run on the 2nd tuner of your 922 or the 1st? All you need to do is plug it into an AC outlet and plug the home plug of the 922 in to ac and it works? So you actually dont need the TV everywhere adapter with the 922 just the multiroom extender? I guess still the most important question is i would be able to watch 2 different things at once with the multiroom extender and a 922 receiver?


With the ViP922 and a MRE(Multi-Room Extender) you would be able to watch 2 different things on 2 different TVs. This is when the 922 would go into dual mode, and when the remote TV stopped watching, the 922 would revert back to single mode, or as they are saying Solo Mode.
*"• Solo Mode by Default - The model ViP922 receiver is a single-TV solution, and therefore will remain in single user mode by default. The receiver will only go into Duo mode when remote viewing is in session. Once the remote viewing session has ended, the receiver will return to Solo mode. Please note that the MODE button on the front of the receiver will not be enabled and installation of the TV2 physical outputs of the receiver is not supported."*


----------



## GrumpyBear

Well tried 2 calls and 2 Tech Chats, and the MRE is not available yet. Get the pitch about the sling loaded 922 working with IP devices and how cool that was. Price was only 200, so that worked, but without the Internet Tuner or the MRE, I don't see any reason for the ViP922, at this time.

All said they hadn't heard of the MRE or the TV Everywhere adapter.
The good ol Dish Network Website, still has the ViP 922 is "Coming Soon"


----------



## 4HiMarks

OK, it's been a while, but how does this sound as a possible solution to the TV2 via coax situation. The announcement says the 922 supports HD and SD on TV1. I assume that means there are probably still composite connections. Time to dig out that old VCR folks. Composite --> VCR --> coax out on channel 3/4. You'll probably lose the stereo audio, and will only be able to watch the same thing as TV1, but your BR TVs will not become useless while waiting for the TV Anywhere adapters (which I'm hoping will also have composite?)


----------



## RAD

GrumpyBear said:


> Well tried 2 calls and 2 Tech Chats, and the MRE is not available yet. Get the pitch about the sling loaded 922 working with IP devices and how cool that was. Price was only 200, so that worked, but without the Internet Tuner or the MRE, I don't see any reason for the ViP922, at this time.
> 
> All said they hadn't heard of the MRE or the TV Everywhere adapter.
> The good ol Dish Network Website, still has the ViP 922 is "Coming Soon"


I wonder if someone that gets one can try it with PlayOn to see if that would work to get access to some internet content providers? Since the 922 is DLNA compliant IIRC I would think it might work. You can get a free trial for PlayOn so costs nothing to try it.


----------



## GrumpyBear

RAD said:


> I wonder if someone that gets one can try it with PlayOn to see if that would work to get access to some internet content providers? Since the 922 is DLNA compliant IIRC I would think it might work. You can get a free trial for PlayOn so costs nothing to try it.


Thats a good idea. The 922 is DLNA compliant.


----------



## zer0cool

I'm really disappointed with the TV2 situation, although I can probably get around it.
My 722K connects to our main TV via HDMI, and also connects to our Bedroom Plasma twice. 50' of Component cables provide a HD mirror of our main TV in single mode, as well as a Coax connection offering a SD signal in dual-mode. I prefer to keep the unit in single mode for the HD signal in the bedroom, but occasionally need to switch to dual so we can watch two different shows. so, apparently I'll need to spend extra money to get an extender in order to do what I can already (almost) do with my current setup. The only advantage being, I'll be able to view two _Different_ HD signals, as opposed to one HD/one SD or a "mirrored" HD (actually the same signal sent via two different outputs). 
My other concern is, for instance my daughter is home watching one Hd program on the main TV via the 922, my wife is in our bedroom watching HGTVHD via the multi-room extender, and I'm at work and decide to catch up on "LOST" (during lunch of course).
Will my attempt to view remotely disrupt what they are viewing? Be denied? Work with no problem?


----------



## GrumpyBear

zer0cool said:


> Will my attempt to view remotely disrupt what they are viewing? Be denied? Work with no problem?


I have had the exact same question for several days now. I keep getting told its a 1:1 relationship, but no info on what happens when 1 or more try. Just talked to a local dealer who set one up and is going to demo it people at 1pm. Here is his reply as he has tried this in house.
*When another person logs in and tries to access the Dish Remote Access viewing they will see a message telling them someone else is already online and they will have to force that person off of the stream.*
So it looks like 1 output, to either a IP device or a MRE device, and 1 ONLY.


----------



## zer0cool

GrumpyBear said:



> I have had the exact same question for several days now. I keep getting told its a 1:1 relationship, but no info on what happens when 1 or more try. Just talked to a local dealer who set one up and is going to demo it people at 1pm. Here is his reply as he has tried this in house.
> *When another person logs in and tries to access the Dish Remote Access viewing they will see a message telling them someone else is already online and they will have to force that person off of the stream.*
> So it looks like 1 output, to either a IP device or a MRE device, and 1 ONLY.


So, then I wonder what will happen if I add the TV Anywhere adapter to my 722k? will it then support both TV's (as it does now), _plus_ an IP device (PC, mobile device, or MRE)?


----------



## GrumpyBear

zer0cool said:


> So, then I wonder what will happen if I add the TV Anywhere adapter to my 722k? will it then support both TV's (as it does now), _plus_ an IP device (PC, mobile device, or MRE)?


I was thinking about that yesterday, and I "think" the answer will be NO. 
The TV Everywhere adapter turns the 622/722 into a 922 minus the new interface.
If Dish couldn't get TV2 over Coax and the embedded sling to work at the sametime on the ViP922. I don't think we will be able to get TV2 coax, to work with the Adapter either. Seems like Dish uses the Dual mode when, slingmode is activated, and that means only 1 seperate independent signal. Granted the advantage is the Signal is HD, instead of low end coax.


----------



## zer0cool

GrumpyBear said:


> I was thinking about that yesterday, and I "think" the answer will be NO.
> The TV Everywhere adapter turns the 622/722 into a 922 minus the new interface.
> If Dish couldn't get TV2 over Coax and the embedded sling to work at the sametime on the ViP922. I don't think we will be able to get TV2 coax, to work with the Adapter either. Seems like Dish uses the Dual mode when, slingmode is activated, and that means only 1 seperate independent signal. Granted the advantage is the Signal is HD, instead of low end coax.


But at least I'd still have a working Remote for my Bedroom TV, either in single mode via Component, or dual-mode via Coax (when not using the TVAA).
Wonder if:
A. will the component out on the 922 work simultaneously with the HDMI?
B. will I be able to carry the remote from room to room (or get a second remote) Actually, I use a Harmony One in the main room right now.


----------



## jetjock

Just called dish and the 922 is to be installed tomorrow between 9-12


----------



## saberfly

I wonder if enough people complain or dont buy if they could activate the DUO part of the receiver or if it dosent even support it. I like the coax out for my SD tvs and dont want to spend hundreds of dollars plus $200 for the receiver for something i can do for free now. Am i crazy?


----------



## Lt Disher

saberfly said:


> I wonder if enough people complain or dont buy if they could activate the DUO part of the receiver or if it dosent even support it. I like the coax out for my SD tvs and dont want to spend hundreds of dollars plus $200 for the receiver for something i can do for free now. Am i crazy?


I have heard from someone who has a 922 that the coax out will work. However, when in single mode what you see will be the same as the TV1, except it is in SD.


----------



## MarcusInMD

Lt Disher said:


> I have heard from someone who has a 922 that the coax out will work. However, when in single mode what you see will be the same as the TV1, except it is in SD.


Can you confirm this?

This is ALL I NEED right now.. I don't care about watching two different programs at once but I want to be able to get my recorded shows on TV #2...Usually Tv1 is off when I am doing this anyway.


----------



## MarcusInMD

By the way,
I called dish this morning and no one there had any idea when the sling receiver would be available...It's obviously not here today though.


----------



## Lt Disher

MarcusInMD said:


> Can you confirm this?
> 
> This is ALL I NEED right now.. I don't care about watching two different programs at once but I want to be able to get my recorded shows on TV #2...Usually Tv1 is off when I am doing this anyway.


If you don't mind looking at the other site, here is a link

http://www.satelliteguys.us/showthread.php?p=2161745&#post2161745


----------



## phrelin

I think we all need to start being realistic. As I noted before:


phrelin said:


> As it turns out the ViP922DVR is what I thought it would be - Dish's strategy to deliver HD content around the house essentially from a 722k's second tuner.


By "722k" I meant a 722k-like DVR wedded to a Slingbox and labeled a ViP922.

At this time, like every other signal provider Dish Network can't widely market equipment that delivers a digital ATSC signal over coax without fear of running afoul of the paranoid media production industries' Digital Rights Management issues.

And while there are millions of TV's with NTSC tuner capabilities, it is a "replaced" antique system for video/audio distribution. At some point, we have to recognize that just as nobody's supporting an 8-bit or 16-bit computer running some non-graphic DOS, the world has moved on from your old analog TV. Being a packrat, ultimately I will be storing my remaining analog TV with my Tandy Model II computers.

We need to visualize a future without NTSC coax signals just as Dish has. A 922 will provide an HD signal directly to your main TV and simultaneously will provide a separately controlled HD signal to one (at a time) other HD audio/video system via your computer network through a computer or the soon-to-be-released Dish Network HDTV Multi-Room Extender (Sling Receiver 300).

No, a 922 won't be in my home soon. I already have a Slingbox PRO HD allowing me to watch HD programming from my 722 on my computers.

I do have one puzzlement about Dish Network/Sling - releasing the 922 without the matching Dish Network HDTV Multi-Room Extender (Sling Receiver 300) will be one of those "Why???" laments that marketing strategists everywhere will be asking. Of course they haven't announced the 922 publicly via a general news release or marketing campaign but the rumor is that the 300 won't be available until June.


----------



## GrumpyBear

MarcusInMD said:


> By the way,
> I called dish this morning and no one there had any idea when the sling receiver would be available...It's obviously not here today though.


Nope the MRE and the TV Everywhere adapter are no were to be seen. 
Rumor has it around June, at least for the MRE. Personally I will be looking at the TVA and the MRE to improve my current 622 and 722. Unless the Internet Tuner, has Netflix and other Video sites interface.


----------



## 4HiMarks

GrumpyBear said:


> I was thinking about that yesterday, and I "think" the answer will be NO.
> The TV Everywhere adapter turns the 622/722 into a 922 minus the new interface.
> If Dish couldn't get TV2 over Coax and the embedded sling to work at the sametime on the ViP922. I don't think we will be able to get TV2 coax, to work with the Adapter either. Seems like Dish uses the Dual mode when, slingmode is activated, and that means only 1 seperate independent signal. Granted the advantage is the Signal is HD, instead of low end coax.


Assuming that is true, the adapter works on a simple USB interface, right? What happens if you unplug it, turning your receiver back into an ordinary 622/722?


----------



## jcf41

GrumpyBear said:


> N
> Rumor has it around June, at least for the MRE.


So given the history with release dates and the 922, that'd put the actual time to market around Feb. 2012.


----------



## GrumpyBear

phrelin said:


> I do have one puzzlement about Dish Network/Sling - releasing the 922 without the matching Dish Network HDTV Multi-Room Extender (Sling Receiver 300) will be one of those "Why???" laments that marketing strategists everywhere will be asking. Of course they haven't announced the 922 publicly via a general news release or marketing campaign but the rumor is that the 300 won't be available until June.


This is really my only disappoint at the time of Launch of the ViP922. I already new the Internet Tuner, was delayed ahead of time, so was prepared for the fact the only real interesting new feature is not ready yet.

Why in the world would Dish, launch a product that is supposed to allow me to watch my recordings on 922 on any TV I want to, with that feature MISSING!!!!!!!!
Who in the world at Dish, came up with the idea to launch the ViP922 with out the Extender. Purpose of the 922 is to allow me to watch my recordings on any TV I want?!?!?! as well as other devices, not just the other devices and NOT my HD TV. Come on already launch the product with all its toys, to make it a successful launch.

Now I do understand the delay of not launching the TVeverwhere adapter as that my lead, a lot of people to go that route instead of buying a ViP922 and the delay on that launch makes sense. I don't LIKE it, but I understand it from a business point of view.

The ViP922 is just what it been advertised as for over a year now. 
The Launch of the ViP922 is badly handicapped with the Missing MRE though. Launch the Sling DVR, for HD viewing, but only for IP devices, sorry THAT IS A DUMB mistake. Unlike some I could careless about Dual mode and prefer the fact its a Single TV solution.


----------



## GrumpyBear

4HiMarks said:


> Assuming that is true, the adapter works on a simple USB interface, right? What happens if you unplug it, turning your receiver back into an ordinary 622/722?


Well if you disconnected the device, the sling capabilites wouldn't be active.
More importantly can you run both a EHD and a TvEverywhere adapter at the sametime come June/July.


----------



## GrumpyBear

jcf41 said:


> So given the history with release dates and the 922, that'd put the actual time to market around Feb. 2012.


Only good thing, is Sling is still sperate from Dish/Echoview, and hopefully they are better at launch dates. June is a rumor, and nobody has stated any info why june other than best guess. MRE missing is the stupidest thing ever.


----------



## RAD

GrumpyBear said:


> Only good thing, is Sling is still sperate from Dish/Echoview, and hopefully they are better at launch dates.


What do you mead Sling is seperate from Dish/Echostar? The bottom of link http://www.echostar.com/NewsEvents/...x?prid={A0E64B62-9EC7-4373-B566-A7A4DF9312F7} says _"Sling Media, Inc., an affiliate of EchoStar Technologies L.L.C., which is a wholly owned subsidiary of EchoStar Corporation (NASDAQ: SATS)..."_ .


----------



## GrumpyBear

RAD said:


> What do you mead Sling is seperate from Dish/Echostar? The bottom of link http://www.echostar.com/NewsEvents/...x?prid={A0E64B62-9EC7-4373-B566-A7A4DF9312F7} says _"Sling Media, Inc., an affiliate of EchoStar Technologies L.L.C., which is a wholly owned subsidiary of EchoStar Corporation (NASDAQ: SATS)..."_ .


What I meant was they still have there own people in place for now, and still have thier own factories in place.


----------



## RasputinAXP

Watched an unboxing and it's fundamentally the same as a 722. The difference is that the coax TV2 output is mirrored only, running in Single Mode only...which means it's the same situation as with my 722 right now.

Well, heck, that's not so bad. Right?


----------



## Calvin386

Does the 922 support EHD?


----------



## HobbyTalk

Yes


----------



## P Smith

Same question by diff ppl in three 922 threads ... mess !

http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=2416392&postcount=14


----------



## HobbyTalk

Further investigations shows that it does not have full EHD support. You can only use an EHD to transfer from another receiver to the 922. You can not transfer from the 922 to the EHD at this time.


----------



## MarcusInMD

OK,
Now that it's confirmed that the COAX out does indeed send a SD signal to another TV in "mirrored" mode. This is a lot easier to deal with. I think I am going to jump in.

Anyone that owns one of these..Is the new interface as fast as a 622/722? Is this feature worth it to you(since we don't have HD out to another TV yet)? How about the multi-media capabilities of the device?

Thanks


----------



## MarcusInMD

Oh and can we sling to a windows mobile phone or an android phone?


----------



## P Smith

To anything for what sling site have the plugin.


----------



## MarcusInMD

Looks like Windows Mobile software is 30 bucks and one is coming for Android this summer.


----------



## Silly Burrito

phrelin said:


> Keep in mind that within your home you can feed a Sling HD signal:
> 
> *FROM*
> 
> a Dish Network ViP922
> OR a Slingbox Pro HD hooked to any HD media source including the ViP DVRs
> OR a Dish TV Everywhere™ Adapter (Slingbox 700u) hooked to a ViP DVR
> 
> *TO*
> 
> a moderately decent computer in your home as most computers on the market today with good video cards have HDMI out
> OR a Dish Network HDTV Multi-Room Extender (Sling Receiver 300)
> The only problem is that the availability of the Dish Network branded Slingbox 700u and Sling Receiver 300 so far has not been publicized.
> 
> And all these require a connection to working home network.
> 
> It will also feed the signal to the internet to be viewed on a distant computer, iPhone or iPad.


Ok, because I want to make sure..

I have an ASRock ION 330 (http://www.asrock.com/nettop/spec/ion 330.asp) that's currently in my living room as an HTPC. It has HDMI out and is connected to a wired network. If I bring that HTPC to my bedroom, I can sling recorded (and live?) programming to that HTPC while watching TV in the living room as well if I upgrade my 622 to a 922.

Also, if I want to keep my OTA channels, I have to buy some extra equipment for the 922? Will I be able to sling this as well?

Finally, if I can do both of these things, how do I control it? Will there be another remote, or will I have to use a keyboard/mouse/iPhone app to change channels?

Thanks!


----------



## MarcusInMD

This begs the question...Will the 922 Sling to a PC in HD?


----------



## jcf41

MarcusInMD said:


> OK,
> Now that it's confirmed that the COAX out does indeed send a SD signal to another TV in "mirrored" mode. This is a lot easier to deal with. I think I am going to jump in.


2 questions:

1. Can you explain mirrored mode? Is this just watching TV1 on another TV or is it true TV 2 like the 622/722.

2. If it is out to another TV, how do you change the channels without another remote?


----------



## P Smith

After dish bought Sling those developers has full access to decoded full HD stream [PES] and it's just matter of their creativity how they will adapt 720p/1080i H.264 compressed 5-8 Mbps to DSL/cable connection AND in-house 100/1000 Mbps bandwidth.



MarcusInMD said:


> This begs the question...Will the 922 Sling to a PC in HD?


----------



## MarcusInMD

jcf41 said:


> 2 questions:
> 
> 1. Can you explain mirrored mode? Is this just watching TV1 on another TV or is it true TV 2 like the 622/722.
> 
> 2. If it is out to another TV, how do you change the channels without another remote?


The output of the TV2 (coax) in SD is exactly what is playing on TV1 output.

You would need two remotes still..They would be controlling the 922 but from two different locations.


----------



## P Smith

jcf41 said:


> 2 questions:
> 
> 1. *Can you explain mirrored mode?* Is this just watching TV1 on another TV or is it true TV 2 like the 622/722.
> 
> 2. If it is out to another TV, how do you change the channels without another remote?


TV1 out is mirrored to TV2 coax output in SD format.


----------



## phrelin

MarcusInMD said:


> This begs the question...Will the 922 Sling to a PC in HD?


Assuming that the 922 Sling function is like the Slingbox Pro HD, it will "sling" an HD signal to the computer (which must have HD video capabilities to display it).


Silly Burrito said:


> Ok, because I want to make sure..
> 
> I have an ASRock ION 330 (http://www.asrock.com/nettop/spec/ion 330.asp) that's currently in my living room as an HTPC. It has HDMI out and is connected to a wired network. If I bring that HTPC to my bedroom, I can sling recorded (and live?) programming to that HTPC while watching TV in the living room as well if I upgrade my 622 to a 922.


All I can do is look at the specs at that link, but it looks like that would work fine in your bedroom hooked up to your network and an HDTV since it will handle Blu-Ray HD.


> Also, if I want to keep my OTA channels, I have to buy some extra equipment for the 922? Will I be able to sling this as well?


You will have to buy the OTA module which, if it operates as it does on the 722k allowing OTA to be viewed on the 2nd TV, should give you the ability to sling the signal, but I don't know that for a fact.


> Finally, if I can do both of these things, how do I control it? Will there be another remote, or will I have to use a keyboard/mouse/iPhone app to change channels?


Here is a screen shot of my computer screen after I have signed in to link to my Singbox, but before going full screen, and selected "show remote" (you can view a larger image here):








The on-screen remote works, but it responds a bit slowly. Presumably the 922 will have a UHF remote so you won't have to use the one on screen.


----------



## P Smith

phrelin, could you measure NIC load on the PC while watching HD movie ?


----------



## Silly Burrito

phrelin said:


> Assuming that the 922 Sling function is like the Slingbox Pro HD, it will "sling" an HD signal to the computer (which must have HD video capabilities to display it). All I can do is look at the specs at that link, but it looks like that would work fine in your bedroom hooked up to your network and an HDTV since it will handle Blu-Ray HD.You will have to buy the OTA module which, if it operates as it does on the 722k allowing OTA to be viewed on the 2nd TV, should give you the ability to sling the signal, but I don't know that for a fact.Here is a screen shot of my computer screen after I have signed in to link to my Singbox, but before going full screen, and selected "show remote" (you can view a larger image here):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The on-screen remote works, but it responds a bit slowly. Presumably the 922 will have a UHF remote so you won't have to use the one on screen.


Thank you Phrelin! Almost tempted to call and see if I get the $200 offer...


----------



## nicedeboy26

I just tried to upgrade, lease, and even purchase one from Dish with no success. I was informed by two representatives that a customer is only allowed to "upgrade" once a year. I upgraded two of my receivers last month, making me not eligible.


----------



## P Smith

There is posted info about Internet store(s) where you could buy it. Check all 3 threads about 922 news.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=2416440&postcount=382


----------



## MarcusInMD

Well after reading the first look on satellite guys I bit the bullet. Dish has got me for another 2 years.

Install is scheduled for tomorrow morning. I was surprised that they could schedule that fast with the new hardware.

I got one OTA tuner to go with it. 

Since TV2 outputs video I am happy for the time being..

Now I just have to decide if I want to move the video over from the 622 to an external hard drive and put it on the 922.


----------



## lakebum431

Well for some reason I'm not allowed to make a new thread asking a question (was closed by a mod and directed here) I'll ask here. Why is the release of the 922 not on the front page? The response in the locked thread was because the mod hadn't seen a press release, but the fact that the thing is being sold directly by dish and by retailers (as reported in this thread) means it is released. Doesn't make much sense not to put it on the front page in my opinion.


----------



## P Smith

minority

here is official info:


----------



## lakebum431

looks pretty official to me Smith.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

What is confusing is how you get to it on the Dish page...

http://www.dishnetwork.com/receivers/vip922/default.aspx

It isn't listed in the normal list of HD or DVR receivers... but is listed under "What's New".

I'm surprised we haven't seen a press release yet, and that is normally what would prompt us to have a headline for a new release.

I have now linked to this thread as a headline on the main page in light of the Web site, orders being taken, and at least one DBSTalk user has one installed (we know because he reported having a problem using Sling).


----------



## HobbyTalk

> It means that you're a "B-rated" customer (for upgrades, there are now only 2 categories: A & B). A-rated customers pay a $200 lease upgrade fee, B-rated customers pay $400.
> 
> The most common reason for having a lower rating is to pay your bill *after* the due date. Note that the due date is not the same as the date they will turn off your service for non-payment. Check your bill for your due date (everyone's is different).
> 
> All it takes is a couple of monthly payments a year to be a day or two beyond the due date and your rating will drop.


I have never paid my bill one day late in the past 2 years at least. I have auto bill pay where my bank gets an e-bill from Dish and automatically pays it within 3 or 4 days of getting it. I would say each bill is paid weeks before the due date. I do not use Dish auto pay as I want control of the payment and I can stop it at any time by going to my on-line bank account and deactivating the auto pay.


----------



## GrumpyBear

P Smith said:


> minority
> 
> here is official info:


NOT much of a splash even on the Dish site. Now somewere in the last hr, the status on the ViP922 on the TV Everywhere paged to Now available. It was coming soon almost all day today. 
Still haven't seen Dish put out an offical announcement yet though.


----------



## am7crew

Stewart Vernon said:


> What is confusing is how you get to it on the Dish page...
> 
> http://www.dishnetwork.com/receivers/vip922/default.aspx
> 
> It isn't listed in the normal list of HD or DVR receivers... but is listed under "What's New".
> 
> I'm surprised we haven't seen a press release yet, and that is normally what would prompt us to have a headline for a new release.
> 
> I have now linked to this thread as a headline on the main page in light of the Web site, orders being taken, and at least one DBSTalk user has one installed (we know because he reported having a problem using Sling).


http://www.dishnetwork.com/receivers/vip922/default.aspx


----------



## GrumpyBear

am7crew said:


> http://www.dishnetwork.com/receivers/vip922/default.aspx


Looks like the web programmers from India, have finally started working today. Waited until after the close of business today before editing the webpages for updates. Most of the web updates have happened in just the last hr our so. After seeing the demo today, as soon as the MRE and or Internet Tuner comes out, I will be stepping up and getting one.


----------



## phrelin

P Smith said:


> phrelin, could you measure NIC load on the PC while watching HD movie ?


I'm not sure if this is what you want but here's a screen shot of the task manager on networking - you can see when I started the Slingbox:








I use Firefox as the browser interface. And it was streaming "The Dark Knight" live from HBOHD.


----------



## domingos35

HobbyTalk said:


> I have never paid my bill one day late in the past 2 years at least. I have auto bill pay where my bank gets an e-bill from Dish and automatically pays it within 3 or 4 days of getting it. I would say each bill is paid weeks before the due date. I do not use Dish auto pay as I want control of the payment and I can stop it at any time by going to my on-line bank account and deactivating the auto pay.


u are a B rated customer IF u don't pay your bills on time OR u are a fairly new customer OR both

thats what i was told

i am a B customer because i've only been with dish for 6 months so ill have to pay $400 to get the 922 . i guess ill wait till they work out all the kinks if any


----------



## bnborg

I see it shown on http://www.dishnetwork.com/receivers/hd/default.aspx also.

Just for giggles, I clicked on "Get One Now", but it just brought me to an English Programing (packages) page.


----------



## phrelin

GrumpyBear said:


> am7crew said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.dishnetwork.com/receivers/vip922/default.aspx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like the web programmers from India, have finally started working today. Waited until after the close of business today before editing the webpages for updates. Most of the web updates have happened in just the last hr our so.
Click to expand...

Yeah, its fun to watch. The 922 isn't on the tech support receiver page yet and the above linked page has a great picture of the front which is as useful as if it offered a picture of a cat. We need to see the back side.

But at least on the TV Anywhere page they now know they do have it:








However, being able to connect to another HDTV in your home is "Coming Soon."


----------



## Stewart Vernon

And now you see why we didn't have a news item earlier this morning on the front page.

Lots of people were talking about the 922... but Dish didn't release any official notice (except perhaps confidential info to retailers). Meanwhile they didn't even get around to updating their Web pages until late this evening.

I'm now able (after a reload) to see new information on Dish's Web site that wasn't there a couple of hours ago.

To an outsider, you'd have to swear they didn't want to sell the thing with the lack of fanfare surrounding this release at this point.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

phrelin said:


> However, being able to connect to another HDTV in your home is "Coming Soon."


Yeah, and that's a pretty crazy thing... One of the biggest reasons you'd want a 922 and why you'd be paying more to have it... and you can't get the rest of the equipment necessary!


----------



## Shades228

The real question is are they calling this a dual room receiver for the $17 a month or is it a single for the $7. I'm not surprised dish went away from the current model because it allows them in the future to be able to have a real mrv setup eventually. However I agree that the 922 doesn't really seem to do much for people at this time other than allow you to watch recorded stuff outside of your home but with one unit.


----------



## Bigg

Shades228 said:


> The real question is are they calling this a dual room receiver for the $17 a month or is it a single for the $7. I'm not surprised dish went away from the current model because it allows them in the future to be able to have a real mrv setup eventually. However I agree that the 922 doesn't really seem to do much for people at this time other than allow you to watch recorded stuff outside of your home but with one unit.


A couple of 722's doesn't preclude doing real MRV... it just might not rack up as many extra monthly fees- but technically speaking, it would be great!


----------



## P Smith

phrelin said:


> I'm not sure if this is what you want but here's a screen shot of the task manager on networking - you can see when I started the Slingbox:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I use Firefox as the browser interface. And it was streaming "The Dark Knight" live from HBOHD.


Thanks, that's exactly what I did ask.

So, it's taking ~ 8 Mbps.


----------



## Lt Disher

Shades228 said:


> The real question is are they calling this a dual room receiver for the $17 a month or is it a single for the $7.


They are sort of mixing the two. They have stopped calling it a Duo as they previously did at the last two CES shows. The now are clearly stating that it is for a single TV. However, they are still charging the $17. They say it has enough features to make it worth that larger amount.


----------



## Artorture

Can a 922 be installed by the customer or do you need a tech?


----------



## GrumpyBear

Bigg said:


> A couple of 722's doesn't preclude doing real MRV... it just might not rack up as many extra monthly fees- but technically speaking, it would be great!


I am thinking the same thing. A couple of 722 or 622's, with a TV Everywhere adapter and MRE's could do the samething as a 922, and maybe cheaper in the long run.

I agree that not having multiple client support for the 922 is disappointing, but it was never talked about either way. TV2 over Coax works, its just not a Independant stream. I personally have no use TV over Coax, I haven't used a coax connection since since the 90's. Picture Quality from Coax is just awful, even in the SD world.


----------



## GrumpyBear

Stewart Vernon said:


> Yeah, and that's a pretty crazy thing... One of the biggest reasons you'd want a 922 and why you'd be paying more to have it... and you can't get the rest of the equipment necessary!


A FRICKKEN MEN. Not having the Multi-Room Extender available at the time of launch is DUMB. I understand not having the TV Everywhere adapter available, don't like it, but I at least understand it.


----------



## James Long

GrumpyBear said:


> Not having the Multi-Room Extender available at the time of launch is DUMB. I understand not having the TV Everywhere adapter available, don't like it, but I at least understand it.


TV Everywhere is not for the 922 (that function is built in).
The Multi-Room Extender and the Wi-Fi Monitor are receivers.

It would have been nice to have everything available ... at this point there are people surprised that the 922 finally made it to market. (Hey, it's not vaporware!)

Hopefully the rest will come out soon (and not "soon" like the 922).
I'm wondering if adding TV Everywhere would be better than upgrading to the 922, depending on price. The biggest difference seems to be menu and hard drive size.


----------



## mcss1985

phrelin said:


> For those who are as disappointed as I am, today a brand new Slingbox PRO HD can be purchased at Amazon for $246.54 and Newegg for 264.00. There are no monthly charges. Hooked up to my ViP722 my Slingbox PRO HD works great, I still have an unused TV2 out, and I have my stored content spread out on 5 EHD's so I don't need a huge drive that will go when the ViP fails.
> 
> As it turns out the ViP922DVR is what I thought it would be - Dish's strategy to deliver HD content around the house essentially from a 722k's second tuner. That's not bad, but it's not what I want. In my home theater I'll still be using the following which it seems will do it all more effectively:
> 
> a ViP722DVR with my Pany Plasma plus a Slingbox PRO HD hooked to the component HD output in order to deliver HD content to various computers around the house;
> a ViP612DVR as a second HD output to the Pany plasma while doubling the recording capability for only $10 a month;
> my EHD's providing storage for season-shifiting TV programs and storing premium channel movies;
> and a computer for streaming content through the internet, displaying photos (should I want to though I can't imagine why), displaying home videos, and feeding music to our surround sound system.
> Perhaps I'll consider a TV Everywhere™ Adapter if I find a need for a second TV Everywhere™ source if I can simply buy it for under $200 and not face an additional monthly fee or contract or other... wait a minute, why would I do that? If I ever have to leave Dish Network, my Slingbox PRO HD will work other TV service providers.


Phrelin, kudos for the great info on the Slings. I'd like to pick your brain some more. I'm trying to decide between Slingbox Pro HD and the Slingbox Solo to add to my 722 with second coax out going to bedroom SDTV. I've compared the units on Sling's site but figured you may have more inside info regarding it being used with a 722(non K, not that that matters for this topic).

I don't feel I need the HD model as I only have the one main HDTV connected to 722 via HDMI and I don't think I need to view it in HD on my computer or phone(I'm assuming the progressive stream to the laptop would look acceptable). Are there any other reason though that may make the Pro HD a better choice (its about $90 more on amazon) when paired with the 722.

Of course as I'm typing this, I'm pretty much deciding to go with the Pro HD as a little future proofing in case I decide to put a HDTV in exercise room. But I'll post this anyway to maybe help someone else out and still get your opinions.


----------



## saberfly

I have the 722 with a sling solo and i think it looks great on my computers. With the solo you can sling from TV2 tuner since its SD anyway. I think this is all a better option than a 922 since i still have multiroom, though not HD, but my SD tvs dont mind the coax. I was lucky enough to be a tester somehow from dish network and i got the slingbox for free and installation. The solo is plenty in my opinion. If you want to sling HD you will have to do it off of TV1 and then your done on your main TV at home.


----------



## Alex03

After getting the scoop on Satelliteguys, today I place an upgrade order from 622 to 922 and install is tomorrow pm. Basically I need the internal HDD upgrade as everything is an HD record now. The current non-seamless external HDD solution plain sucks. Since PBS is not in HD over Dish, and the OA PQ is way better than what Dish provides (just use "Lost" as an example) I understand I need another $30 device just to match the 622 - but the rep I ordered the 922 from didn't go there (and i forgot at the time of my order to ask: as I asked for an upgrade; meaning everything I have today + more!!!). Since Dish has been so great HW wise and SW wise they always catch up - I'm looking forward to the new UI and touch remote. Of course I will keep my 622 untill the 922 is happy in my home.


----------



## MarcusInMD

Alex03 said:


> After getting the scoop on Satelliteguys, today I place an upgrade order from 622 to 922 and install is tomorrow pm. Basically I need the internal HDD upgrade as everything is an HD record now. The current non-seamless external HDD solution plain sucks. Since PBS is not in HD over Dish, and the OA PQ is way better than what Dish provides (just use "Lost" as an example) I understand I need another $30 device just to match the 622 - but the rep I ordered the 922 from didn't go there (and i forgot at the time of my order to ask: as I asked for an upgrade; meaning everything I have today + more!!!). Since Dish has been so great HW wise and SW wise they always catch up - I'm looking forward to the new UI and touch remote. Of course I will keep my 622 untill the 922 is happy in my home.


Hi Alex,
I am pretty much in the same boat as you. BTW, the 922 ships with a different remote. It will not use the touch remote that we saw last year.

I am looking forward to using the advanced features of the receiver like the custom folders. That will be great for all our family members. Also look forward to the advanced search features. I never really needed it but the addition of one more OTA tuner sounds like it could be useful and with all the hard drive space I may record stuff now that I would have never thought about recording and being able to record 4 shows at once sounds great.

I hope this receiver works as good as our 622 has. While it has had some software issues over the years for the most part it has been rock solid for 4 years.


----------



## Alex03

| BTW, the 922 ships with a different remote. It will not use the touch remote that we saw last year.

Ouch!


----------



## Mr-Rick

There is a retailer that has them for $619 and then an extra $20 off with an internet coupon... $599 is pretty good.


----------



## GrumpyBear

Bigg said:


> That has nothing to do with MRV... I am talking about Dish adding MRV to the boxes at a later time, since they already have 75% of the software there to do it.


The TV Everywhere Adapter is exactly how Dish will add MRV to the 622/722's.


----------



## Shades228

GrumpyBear said:


> The TV Everywhere Adapter is exactly how Dish will add MRV to the 622/722's.


I will be the first to admit that I have never used sling but I fail to see how that's MRV. Sending it to an IP address doesn't do much good unless every receiver in the house can receive a sling signal.


----------



## MarcusInMD

Our 922 is installed. This thing Rocks so far! Faster than the 622 and these new menus are awesome. Sling works great to my notebook and was pretty much effortless to get working.

Kudos to Dishnetwork...The techs were good (He said he thinks we are the first install of the 922 anywhere in the country since the receiver went on sale - Not sure how true)

I ordered this thing last night around 6pm and they arrived at 8am. Now THAT is customer service.


----------



## GrumpyBear

Shades228 said:


> I will be the first to admit that I have never used sling but I fail to see how that's MRV. Sending it to an IP address doesn't do much good unless every receiver in the house can receive a sling signal.


The 922 slings out to a IP address. The TV Everywhere connects to a 622 and 722 and turns them into a 922, but requires an external USB powered device, instead of it all be inclosed, and without the new interface.
The Mulit-Room Extender will be an IP device connected to your TV, that process a HD signal instead of SD, like the current Coax and the current sling Catchers. No reciever needed at the TV either, so yes multi-room recording.

I am still trying to figure out, how anybody can or does do, Multi-Room viewing without using IP address, unless they use low quality Coax.


----------



## rusi2sunny

Satellite Samurai said:


> I had a really hard time finding an online store selling these. Finally found a place called solidsignal selling it for 629.99 w/ free shipping. Not bad at all.
> 
> http://www.solidsignal.com/pview.asp?mc=11&p=VIP922
> 
> Again, i had a helluva time finding these online so I thought I would post this for anyone looking to order it. If you find any other places to get it please post below.


Looks like Amazon allready have it for $630.
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003G3X8BG


----------



## GrumpyBear

MarcusInMD said:


> Our 922 is installed. This thing Rocks so far! Faster than the 622 and these new menus are awesome. Sling works great to my notebook and was pretty much effortless to get working.
> 
> Kudos to Dishnetwork...The techs were good (He said he thinks we are the first install of the 922 anywhere in the country since the receiver went on sale - Not sure how true)
> 
> I ordered this thing last night around 6pm and they arrived at 8am. Now THAT is customer service.


It was very hard after seeing a live Demo yesterday, NOT to pick one up.
I will continue to hold out until the Browser or the MRE are released. I am happy that they have put a online test of your computer and network connections before, you buy online.


----------



## slickshoes

rusi2sunny said:


> Looks like Amazon allready have it for $630.
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003G3X8BG


Technically not "Amazon", sold by two other 3rd party sellers through Amazon.

So I just got installed about 6 months ago with the 722k and a 211k. So tempting to try and get the 922 for $200 bucks.

But right now, I have my 722k coax'd to my Panny Plasma in the bedroom where I can watch DVR'd goodies in SD in a pinch, while the 722 is watching something else recorded and recording two live programs, so with the 922 I can't do that? If so many of us nerds are confused imagine the average Dish customer! Thanks!


----------



## DustoMan

rusi2sunny said:


> Looks like Amazon allready have it for $630.
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003G3X8BG


Well it's not Amazon actually selling them it's two retailers selling through Amazon.

Anyway, just got off a chat with a customer service rep after getting the "okay" from the wife to get one. It's being installed Saturday afternoon. 

Almost forgot about the whole OTA module business, so I had to make another chat to get that added on. I'm all kinds of excited now.

EDIT: The Help Guide has been posted if anyone is interested in reading it.
http://www.dishnetwork.com/downloads/user-guides/receivers/922_UserGuide.pdf


----------



## GrumpyBear

DustoMan said:


> Well it's not Amazon actually selling them it's two retailers selling through Amazon.
> 
> Anyway, just got off a chat with a customer service rep after getting the "okay" from the wife to get one. It's being installed Saturday afternoon.
> 
> Almost forgot about the whole OTA module business, so I had to make another chat to get that added on. I'm all kinds of excited now.
> 
> EDIT: The Help Guide has been posted if anyone is interested in reading it.
> http://www.dishnetwork.com/downloads/user-guides/receivers/922_UserGuide.pdf


I just checked the Tech Portal again, the 922 still isn't listed there yet.
Wonder if its India, Pakastan, or PI, that handles the web updates for Tech Portal.


----------



## saberfly

OK help me out here. The Sling receiver 300 is what you need on the TV2 viewing side to have multiroom viewing. If you read the specs on slings website it says it has the AC homeplug included to save running any coax or ethernet to other parts of the house. The 922 has this plug in on the back also, correct? Does this mean if the 922 is plugged in to this homeplug i can plug the adapter in anywhere in the house to an AC outlet and have TV anywhere? This might make it more reasonable. Does the 922 come with the plug to plug it in this way also? Thanks!


----------



## DustoMan

saberfly said:


> OK help me out here. The Sling receiver 300 is what you need on the TV2 viewing side to have multiroom viewing. If you read the specs on slings website it says it has the AC homeplug included to save running any coax or ethernet to other parts of the house. The 922 has this plug in on the back also, correct? Does this mean if the 922 is plugged in to this homeplug i can plug the adapter in anywhere in the house to an AC outlet and have TV anywhere? This might make it more reasonable. Does the 922 come with the plug to plug it in this way also? Thanks!


Yes, the 922 has HomePlug as well. Just plug both devices directly into the wall socket (or use a power strip that is HomePlug compatable) and it will create a network using your home's power wiring. Not as fast as using Ethernet, but the latest HomePlug standard is supposed to be fast enough to support HD streaming. You still would need to get your broadband connection to the 922 however, either with Ethernet or by using an Ethernet to HomePlug adapter (I think Sling has something called a SlingLink).


----------



## jcf41

Does anyone know what the charge per month is for a 622/722 if the 922 is set up as your primary? Is it $17 as well?


----------



## GrumpyBear

jcf41 said:


> Does anyone know what the charge per month is for a 622/722 if the 922 is set up as your primary? Is it $17 as well?


Its $17 per month and changes your Home DVR fee to $10 instead of $6.
The extra $4 is for the Sling/MRV feature.


----------



## phrelin

jcf41 said:


> Does anyone know what the charge per month is for a 622/722 if the 922 is set up as your primary? Is it $17 as well?


Yes. But if you're ordering through Dish you could "downgrade" the 622/722 to a 612 if you don't need the TV2 SD feed or PIP. The 612 can still record two satellite signals and one OTA signal.


----------



## dapriett

So for the Sling feature, I'm guessing only 1 remote person can watch live TV at a time since it has the 1 tuner dedicated to Sling? 

Will it allow more then one person to connect, say if one person wants to watch live TV and another person wants to watch a recording through Sling? Or does it basically log the other person out?


----------



## GrumpyBear

dapriett said:


> So for the Sling feature, I'm guessing only 1 remote person can watch live TV at a time since it has the 1 tuner dedicated to Sling?
> 
> Will it allow more then one person to connect, say if one person wants to watch live TV and another person wants to watch a recording through Sling? Or does it basically log the other person out?


If a 2nd user try's to connect they get a warning that somebody already is connected and have to select YES to kick them off. What kind of inhouse fights kicking somebody off will cause, depends on the house. But by default, you don't kick them off, you get a warning 1st.


----------



## dapriett

GrumpyBear said:


> If a 2nd user try's to connect they get a warning that somebody already is connected and have to select YES to kick them off. What kind of inhouse fights kicking somebody off will cause, depends on the house. But by default, you don't kick them off, you get a warning 1st.


Gotcha - so it's really just allows one other room then at a time, no matter if it's live or recorded TV? So I assume also then only 1 HDTV Multi-Room Extender can connect at one time then?


----------



## GrumpyBear

dapriett said:


> Gotcha - so it's really just allows one other room then at a time, no matter if it's live or recorded TV? So I assume also then only 1 HDTV Multi-Room Extender can connect at one time then?


Sadly YES :nono2:. It doesn't matter how a device connects, there is only 1 TV2 output.

Granted nobody else allows for more than 1 remote connection right now either so its not better, but its not worse. STUPID move on Dish's part not to have the MRE available at launch time though.


----------



## Guest

Does the 922 come with a web browser that does the full web with flash because the PDF mentioned one? Or did they drop that feature? I noticed the box has a wifi antenna.


----------



## zer0cool

So, after quite a battle (you can read the gist of it here: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2418126&posted=1#post2418126
I finally got my 922 install set for Saturday morning.
As a bonus, I found out I can keep my 622, and my 722K, adding the 922 as a third DVR Receiver, calming my anxiety about no dual-mode on the 922.


----------



## P Smith

CraigerCSM said:


> Does the 922 come with a web browser that does the full web with flash because the PDF mentioned one? Or did they drop that feature? *I noticed the box has a wifi antenna.*


Its 2 GHz remote antenna.
Yes, but it locked out in current version S1.00.


----------



## Guest

P Smith said:


> Its 2 GHz remote antenna.
> Yes, but it locked out in current version S1.00.


What the web browser is locked out? I guess they plan on adding it in the future?


----------



## P Smith

Yes.


----------



## GrumpyBear

CraigerCSM said:


> What the web browser is locked out? I guess they plan on adding it in the future?


This was the one feature that excited me the most over 2 years ago. I am disappointed its still not ready. Granted they warned us. Multi-room extender is missing as well to sling out a TV2 output to a TV as well(yes I am beating to death MRV not being part of the launch)


----------



## slickshoes

Guys...

So right now, I have my 722k coax'd to my Panny Plasma in the bedroom where I can watch DVR'd goodies in SD in a pinch, while the 722 is watching something else recorded and recording two live programs, so with the 922 I can't do that? If so many of us nerds are confused imagine the average Dish customer! Thanks!


----------



## Alex03

MarcusInMD said:


> Hi Alex,
> I am pretty much in the same boat as you. BTW, the 922 ships with a different remote. It will not use the touch remote that we saw last year.
> 
> I am looking forward to using the advanced features of the receiver like the custom folders. That will be great for all our family members. Also look forward to the advanced search features. I never really needed it but the addition of one more OTA tuner sounds like it could be useful and with all the hard drive space I may record stuff now that I would have never thought about recording and being able to record 4 shows at once sounds great.
> 
> I hope this receiver works as good as our 622 has. While it has had some software issues over the years for the most part it has been rock solid for 4 years.


I was the first 922 install in my area after order placed Wed. So 3 techs came out to see it. They decided time to replace my dish as I had one of the original HD ones and replace some cables as my original second drop wasn't working. Of course connecting and switching on the box and the usual software downloads were straightforward. Tech got the dish remote to work on LG TV on first config attempt. They couldn't get my existing 622 EHDs working on 922. A popup only shows when disconnected from USB - not when connecting. So have to keep 622 whose user interface will get old extremely fast! Also no antenna hookup so missing PBS in HD (how can you not watch NOVA in HD?) and some other channels. They said I can call for the extra part to get this. Couldn't get sling to work on laptop on first try. Can see device and options for watching live TV or DVR programs on web - but gives error message says "There was a problem communicating with your Slingbox. Please try again later". Otherwise 922 is looking good and very HD channel focused with large HDD which is what I need instead of messing so much with EHDs (but I do need that too at some point).


----------



## davemanfl

Getting installed Sat. Just want to confirm that the coax out is active Sd only. dont care if it single mode just need it to backfeed a junker tv in the bedroom.


----------



## vetdrm81

I called Dish on this receiver and was told the only way to get was to purchase it. They are not leasing it at this time. They also told me because I just added another receiver I would not be eligible for any upgrade. How stupid is that................


----------



## GrumpyBear

vetdrm81 said:


> I called Dish on this receiver and was told the only way to get was to purchase it. They are not leasing it at this time. They also told me because I just added another receiver I would not be eligible for any upgrade. How stupid is that................


You are only allowed 1 upgrade reciever a year. They are leasing it, for either $200 or $400, depending on your status with them.


----------



## cditty

I'm keeping my 722K with OTA. Actually, that is all the 922 is. They just added integrated sling.

Actually, I believe the 722K could run the 922 GUI. They use the same chipset. I'm sure Dish will never do that, though.

The 722K/Sling HD combo is more capable than the 922. If they ever expand the 922 to stream VIDEO via DLNA, I will buy one in a heartbeat. I don't see the logic in letting me stream music and photos from my PC, but not video. That is just crazy.

For all the hype, this receiver is huge disappointment for me.


----------



## Doug Brott

I was browsing through this thread this morning hoping to find some pictures of the 922 in action. Does anyone have one yet? Seems like a few of you might. Anyone want to share some pictures so I can see what the final product looks like? I saw the 922 @ CES2009, but it'd be nice to see if anything has changed since then.

Thanks.


----------



## cditty

Hi Doug. They have lots of pics over at Sat Guys.


----------



## GrumpyBear

Doug Brott said:


> I was browsing through this thread this morning hoping to find some pictures of the 922 in action. Does anyone have one yet? Seems like a few of you might. Anyone want to share some pictures so I can see what the final product looks like? I saw the 922 @ CES2009, but it'd be nice to see if anything has changed since then.
> 
> Thanks.


http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=2410979&postcount=266
http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=2411178&postcount=289
http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=2411905&postcount=300

These are the few picks and Video's I have seen from one user.


----------



## P Smith

cditty said:


> Hi Doug. They have lots of pics over at Sat Guys.


Arggg. That doesn't count as reliable source.


----------



## phatal

GrumpyBear said:


> You are only allowed 1 upgrade reciever a year. They are leasing it, for either $200 or $400, depending on your status with them.


I don't think that's entirely true. I just got off the phone with Dish and upgraded one 622 to a 922, and my second 622 to a 722k. Total cost to me is $300 (plus an additional $24 for an OTA module). They would not let me upgrade both 622's to 922's, however.


----------



## n0qcu

phatal said:


> I don't think that's entirely true.


It is true 1 upgrade per 12 month period. You can upgrade up to two receivers as the upgrade.


> I just got off the phone with Dish and upgraded one 622 to a 922, and my second 622 to a 722k. Total cost to me is $300 (plus an additional $24 for an OTA module). They would not let me upgrade both 622's to 922's, however.


Only one leased 922 per account at this time, you can always buy more if you want.


----------



## phatal

n0qcu said:


> It is true 1 upgrade per 12 month period. You can upgrade up to two receivers as the upgrade.


I was referring to the statement made that you can only upgrade 1 *receiver* per year. That is what I was pointing out as not being accurate due to my recent (today) experience.


----------



## phrelin

Is there a way to move an MPEG4 file to your 922 for viewing? See my post on another thread.


----------



## 356B

Anyone try using that DSL speed check? http://dishconnectivity.sling.com/
I've got a new Mac running 10.6.3, the latest FireFox and Safari and they still tell me my browser is not right. I checked the requirements and I seem to have the goods. Just another thing, by the way was the 922 worth the wait ?


----------



## GrumpyBear

356B said:


> Anyone try using that DSL speed check? http://dishconnectivity.sling.com/
> I've got a new Mac running 10.6.3, the latest FireFox and Safari and they still tell me my browser is not right. I checked the requirements and I seem to have the goods. Just another thing, by the way was the 922 worth the wait ?


I tried that from all 4 Laptop's yesterday. Even my old IBM T42 passed, tried all 4 with Firefox, Chorme, and IE. No Mac's here though. 
Does it just say your browser is wrong, or are there any other messages?


----------



## audiomaster

jkane said:


> On the 7th day DiSH released the ViP 922. And on the 8th day it had to be rebooted. :sure:


Don't you mean "on the eighth day, Charlie rested?"
Or maybe conferred with his legal team?


----------



## MarcusInMD

I setup the coax output tonight. Works well.

I also pulled up the sling player on my son's gaming notebook (dual core with geforce 9800 video) and hooked it up to our 46" LCD TV through HDMI. The video streamed smoothly and looked really good. Up close there was pixelation but from viewing distance it looked much, MUCH better than the coax output. Really look forward to the sling 300.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

I'll have to try on a PC... It doesn't look like that plugin works on the Mac.


----------



## 356B

GrumpyBear said:


> I tried that from all 4 Laptop's yesterday. Even my old IBM T42 passed, tried all 4 with Firefox, Chorme, and IE. No Mac's here though.
> Does it just say your browser is wrong, or are there any other messages?


I tried testing in the Windows 7 mode on my Mac, same thing. The test did mentioned seems OK for TV viewing.....:lol: but the test could not be completed do to Browser and or system requirements Could be be a Mac thing or my network. I stream video from the net so I imagine I'm nominal. :sure:


----------



## phrelin

I have no idea what Dish has done for the 922 to use the sling feature on the Mac. The Slingbox FAQ pages for a Mac are specific. Here's a couple of screenshots if they can help anyone and be sure to note the last lines:


----------



## william Bray

I have enjoyed comprehensive reviews on this forum before buying new Dish receivers in the past. Is anyone doing a review of the 922 here? Is there one elsewhere? I have questions that might be answered before deciding on a purchase, such as: Can it record two OTA programs simultaneously? Of course, there may be a delay due to absence of some Dish devices, such as the MRE.


----------



## maysis

I posted some pics of the new device in the "experiences" thread.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

william Bray said:


> I have enjoyed comprehensive reviews on this forum before buying new Dish receivers in the past. Is anyone doing a review of the 922 here? Is there one elsewhere? I have questions that might be answered before deciding on a purchase, such as: Can it record two OTA programs simultaneously? Of course, there may be a delay due to absence of some Dish devices, such as the MRE.


It's a pretty new receiver... and we did open a thread to let all the new users post pictures of their experiences. We have not as yet written up any kind of formal review, but there are folks (including me) here who might be able to answer any questions you might have.

For instance... Yes, once you install the OTA module you will have 2 OTA tuners and you can record from both simultaneously.

This means (like the 722K) you can record from 2 SAT channels and 2 OTA channels at the same time.


----------



## P Smith

Yes, plus two satellite programs (mentioned a few times already).


----------



## PhantomOG

davemanfl said:


> Getting installed Sat. Just want to confirm that the coax out is active Sd only. dont care if it single mode just need it to backfeed a junker tv in the bedroom.


ack... been going through this thread trying to confirm a couple things.

Right now, I have a 622 in single mode in the living room, second TV in bedroom. I never watch the 2 TV's at the same time, so the 622 feeds both of my TV's perfectly.

Will a 922 be able to replace the 622 in my setup? (without any slinging etc.)

Also, if I don't plan on using any of the sling/internet capabilities of the 922, is there any difference between it and the 922? Does the 922 have a bigger HD than the 722?


----------



## P Smith

_"Will a 922 be able to replace the 622 in my setup? (without any slinging etc.); is there any difference between it and the 922? Does the 922 have a bigger HD than the 722?"_

No; ummm (see posts above); not for user space.


----------



## Scottwerks

P Smith said:


> _"Will a 922 be able to replace the 622 in my setup? (without any slinging etc.); is there any difference between it and the 922? Does the 922 have a bigger HD than the 722?"_
> 
> No; ummm (see posts above); not for user space.


I haven't found an indication of actual hard drive space on the 922, just the "Your Hard Drive is xx% Full with xx Recordings" (a la DirecTV which I never did care for) but my understanding is that it has a 1Tb drive with 500Gb for the user and the other 500Gb reserved for internal use, such as VOD. I may be wrong but I thought that translated to about 500 hours of SD programming. The 722 has a 350 hour (SD) drive. I prefer the hour conversion Dish used on their previous models, that info is more useful to me than a percentage available.

The 922 will hook up exactly the same as the 622 for TV1, not sure about TV2. I'm getting ready to play with the Home Distribution output to see what I can do with that, I'll report back here with that. It looks like from the settings you can use it as a TV2 but it only comes with one remote. I would like to be able to use my older UHF remote for TV2, we'll see how that goes.


----------



## P Smith

That would be easy to check - start writing TEST 5710 channels indefinitely. The HD stream will fill the disk in a couple days.


----------



## Scottwerks

Well, I'm a little disappointed but not completely. They have two full agile modulators for TV1 & TV2 but the dB output is not as strong as the TV2 out on my 625, even in home distribution mode. In Direct Connect mode it's even weaker. Nice thought to add a built in attenuator though. The output is just a mirror of TV1 which is how I have it set up anyway. Pressing Mode gives the message Attention 1003: This is not an active feature. Turning Shared View off just gives the Sling loaded Starting Up... screen on TV2. The System Info screen has a block for the TV2 remote but it says TV2: No Remote Linked. I can't get my older UHF remotes to address to the 922 here, might be able to acquire another 32.0 remote and link it for TV2. I noticed the 32.0 remote has a TV2 chip, if I flip it around to TV2 it still controls TV1 just like UHF pro used to do. So I can still use the home distribution but I will have to carry the one remote around the house instead of just changing the address on the remote in the room I'm in to my receiver. There is an option to allow IR remotes to control the receiver, so maybe I can do something with that old pyramid UHF to IR converter. 
I also noticed the remote antenna has a different thread pitch so a regular coax connector will not fit. This will make it difficult to relocate the antenna if needed. However, that may not be necessary since the new remote works quite well even from the far reaches of the house.


----------



## P Smith

Could someone to record straight 10 hours of HD (ch5710 would good sample) and tell us how the percentage would change ? Then we could estimate user space on the 1 TB drive inside.


----------



## breser

P Smith said:


> Could someone to record straight 10 hours of HD (ch5710 would good sample) and tell us how the percentage would change ? Then we could estimate user space on the 1 TB drive inside.


I have about 25.5 hours of HD (a mix of movies and TV shows) and no SD recordings and it says I'm only 9% full.


----------



## P Smith

breser said:


> I have about 25.5 hours of HD (a mix of movies and TV shows) and no SD recordings and it says I'm only 9% full.


That's wrong - it's imply the DVR could hold >250hrs of HD, ie > 1TB user space.
Nay.


----------



## James Long

Looking through some recent recordings ... (all HD - MPEG4 from Eastern Arc)
An hour of The Discovery Channel is 1.9-2.0 GB
An hour of CNN is 2.1 GB
An hour of Speed is 2.0-2.3 GB
An hour of Style HD is 5.9 GB (surprisingly high!)
An hour of my local CBS via satellite is 2.5-3.0 GB
An hour of my local NBC via satellite is 2.2 GB
An hour of my local FOX via satellite is 2.2 GB

It seems pretty consistent. I know OTA hours are larger but I don't have any on the drive at the moment.
I'm really surprised by the size of the STYLE recording.

2.5 GB X 250 Hrs = 625 GB. At the low end 2.0 GB x 250 Hrs = 500 GB.


----------



## P Smith

Did you try to measure ch5710 ? [HDTHR]


----------



## James Long

I'll let you know in an hour ...


----------



## Stewart Vernon

I haven't checked any 1080i OTA HD... but I find my FOX 720p recordings to be pretty consistent at around 6GB per hour. I DVR "House" every week, and had been stockpiling "Human Target" until I finally got around to watching/deleting those.

If I use 500GB as a measuring stick, that would mean something in excess of 80 hours of HD for ABC/FOX MPEG2 OTA recordings... so this is in line with what James posted earlier for his SAT recording observations.

Another thing that gums up the works... at some point the 622/722 (and I assume the 922 works the same way) started using the customer space for Dish Online content... and you can't check the file sizes for those rentals to see how much space they take up.


----------



## P Smith

Give me the drive or a copy of it and I'll tell you size of each recordings.


----------



## James Long

I'll just rely on DISH's size report thankyouverymuch! 

One hour of HD Theater - 2.2 GB
I'm Eastern Arc so it's 364 (5710 is 110 and I don't have that connected).


----------



## breser

P Smith said:


> That's wrong - it's imply the DVR could hold >250hrs of HD, ie > 1TB user space.
> Nay.


My numbers weren't wrong, I was reporting what the receiver told me. So if it's wrong then the receiver's own percentage display is wrong.

Added it up again today. I have 3193 minutes of HD recorded. System says it is 20% full.

Using the remote access it shows:
SD: 695 hrs 58 min available
HD: 90 hrs 28 min available

If you didn't realize the receiver itself only tells you the percentage your drive is full, it doesn't tell you hours of recording time left.


----------



## James Long

breser said:


> System says it is 20% full.
> 
> Using the remote access it shows:
> SD: 695 hrs 58 min available
> HD: 90 hrs 28 min available


If this represents the 80% remaining then the total customer space should be:
113 hrs 5 min HD or 869 hrs 57 min SD.
Anyone remember what their 922 said before they recorded their first program?

I find the estimate on my 622 to be completely wrong. It is probably right if I record an hour of 1080i OTA from a station with no subchannels. But for normal satellite recordings the "estimate" is only a fraction of the available space.

DISH may be doing their estimate allowing for some larger OTA use and some compact MPEG4 sources.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

Those "hours remaining" have always been suspect, for all the reasons you normally think... so I don't know how much to rely on them.

The "percent" remaining, however, is similarly useless information since you have no idea how much "percent" any given recording will take.

When empty, it doesn't matter... but when you get to, say, 90% full... there will be no reliable way of knowing if you have enough room for that next recording or not.

Oh, and I've also seen occasional weirdness where a 1 hour recording "says" it is 20GB... and I don't know if it is reporting wrong OR if that much hard drive space is really being used. In other words, no way of knowing where the glitch in the misinformation is happening.


----------



## breser

Stewart Vernon said:


> Those "hours remaining" have always been suspect, for all the reasons you normally think... so I don't know how much to rely on them.
> 
> The "percent" remaining, however, is similarly useless information since you have no idea how much "percent" any given recording will take.
> 
> When empty, it doesn't matter... but when you get to, say, 90% full... there will be no reliable way of knowing if you have enough room for that next recording or not.


*nod* I'm just trying to provide the information requested (though I don't have an empty 922 to just record 10 hours of a given channel). I'm not trying to draw any conclusions from the information, just passing it along.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

breser said:


> *nod* I'm just trying to provide the information requested (though I don't have an empty 922 to just record 10 hours of a given channel). I'm not trying to draw any conclusions from the information, just passing it along.


Understood... I was just expressing a little frustration at the GUI


----------



## Shades228

Couldn't one download an on demand title and have a network monitor tell you how much data the download was. Then compare that amount to the % amount that was used. This would be a better indication than hours of programs that can vary in size.


----------



## Bigg

Shades228 said:


> Couldn't one download an on demand title and have a network monitor tell you how much data the download was. Then compare that amount to the % amount that was used. This would be a better indication than hours of programs that can vary in size.


Or also record the program on a computer and compare the size. That would be even more accurate. Would have to be ATSC locals obviously.


----------

